# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Αλέξανδρος Κοκαρίδας

## kok

Ιεράπετρα 2006

----------


## alexandros.r

πολυ καλος !!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Bill_k

Μην μου πεις οτι εδω εισαι 40 χρονων! Νομιζω τωρα εισαι 46...Για το σωμα δεν λεω τιποτα παραπανω απο τελειο

----------


## kok

> Μην μου πεις οτι εδω εισαι 40 χρονων! Νομιζω τωρα εισαι 46...Για το σωμα δεν λεω τιποτα παραπανω απο τελειο


 Ναι, στη φωτό είμαι 40 ετών...ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω άλλη μία από τον ίδιο αγώνα.

----------


## Bill_k

Παρα πολυ καλος. Για εμενα τουλαχιστον ,τωρα οι επαγγελματιες του χωρου ξερουν καλυτερα να κρινουν

----------


## NASSER

Ωραία φώτο! Δώσε κι άλλες όποτε μπορείς για να έχουν οι αναγνώστες ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε Αλέκο εδω είσαι σε τοπ φόρμα όπως πάντα άλλωστε που κατέβαινες και μπορω να πω και καλύτερος απ ότι στα νειάτα σου απο θεμα γράμμωσης , χαθήκαμε απο τοτε που έφυγες απο σέρρες και με είχες φωνάξει μια φορα και σε μια επίδειξη σε ενα κλάμπ ,το είχες κανονίσει εσυ ,  τότε ήμουν και γκο γκο μπόι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## kok

> α ρε Αλέκο εδω είσαι σε τοπ φόρμα όπως πάντα άλλωστε που κατέβαινες και μπορω να πω και καλύτερος απ ότι στα νειάτα σου απο θεμα γράμμωσης , χαθήκαμε απο τοτε που έφυγες απο σέρρες και με είχες φωνάξει μια φορα και σε μια επίδειξη σε ενα κλάμπ ,το είχες κανονίσει εσυ ,  τότε ήμουν και γκο γκο μπόι


Μετά είχαμε πάει για πίτσα στις Σέρρες, ήταν και ο Στράτος μαζί στην παρέα, θυμάσαι;
Μιά ζωή μακριά από την πατρίδα είμαι, π........α ζωή......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και βέβαια τα θυμάμε Αλέκο απλα όπως το λες εσυ πάντα έφευγες μακρυα απο την πατρίδα , οι συνθήκες και καταστάσεις το επέβαλαν

----------


## Levrone

Ημουν σ αυτον τον αγωνα.
Απιστευτος κυριος Κοκαριδας!
Τα σαρωσε ολα!

----------

